# Hops Rhizome Pre Orders are open



## Stu Brew (14/5/21)

Hops Rhizome Pre Orders here ----> Hop rhizomes – Silver Springs Hops & Permaculture Farm (silverspringshopsfarm.com.au) 

I also wrote an actual 'Growers Guide'. 12500 words, some pictures. Should take you through first season like the champion hops grower everyone can become. 

Growing Hops: A Guide to Success – Part 1 – eBook 2020 – Silver Springs Hops & Permaculture Farm (silverspringshopsfarm.com.au)

Cheers Stuart


----------



## Hangover68 (19/5/21)

Pity you're out of Saaz, would love to plant some.


----------



## BrewLizard (20/5/21)

When are they likely to ship?


----------

